# Membership status



## flexonguy (Feb 25, 2010)

My posts list me as a guest.  I paid for a yearly membership why doesn't it show membership?  Do I have to do something to change it?


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 25, 2010)

Yes - you have to change your membership status in your user profile - MORE INFO.


----------



## pkyorkbeach (Jul 20, 2010)

*Membership*

Hi

I also paid for my membership but I am still listed as a guest.  I searched to see how to fix it but I can not seem to find it.  Can a moderator help me??

Thank you


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 20, 2010)

Click on the blue link entitled "more info." in my post above.


----------



## Makai Guy (Jul 20, 2010)

Please *click here* for instructions on obtaining the BBS Member Code and entering it into your bbs profile.

For future reference, answers to most of your BBS operational questions can be found via the yellow *BBS Help* link in the blue navigation bar near the top of all bbs pages.  This link takes you to the "Troubleshooting" sticky thread in the About TUG BBS forum.


----------



## pkyorkbeach (Jul 20, 2010)

*Thank you*

It took a bit but thanks to your step by step directions Denise I was able to complete it...

I am now official as a MEMBER


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 20, 2010)

Yeah!  Welcome Aboard!


----------

